# hook n horn conversion to knuckle coupler



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

hey guys, i found a pretty decent deal for some stock cars on ebay, but they have hook n horn couplers...the ones that i have bought are all knuckle...

i tried to find some guide as to how to switch them on here, but didnt come up with anything.

anyone have a guide as to how to do it? or is it something a newbie should not attempt.

thanks


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

They're not that bad to convert. Once you get the cars post pics of the coupler area and I'm sure we can help you figure out how to get it done. Kadee makes dozens of styles to convert just about any kind of car to knuckle couplers.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> They're not that bad to convert. Once you get the cars post pics of the coupler area and I'm sure we can help you figure out how to get it done. Kadee makes dozens of styles to convert just about any kind of car to knuckle couplers.


thanks, i think i will end up bidding on them...and i know you guys are much wiser than I in this area, so i will just get help from you all.
:thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Are they body mounted or truck mounted couplers? Worst case is you cut off what is there and add a coupler box for the knuckle couplers to be installed into.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Are they body mounted or truck mounted couplers? Worst case is you cut off what is there and add a coupler box for the knuckle couplers to be installed into.


now dont you go bidding against me.
:laugh:


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

I have been doing lots of this on all makes of cars...

I usually just cut off the horn couplers and buy kadee #5 knuckle couplers and super glue them on.....only prob with that is if you use to much glue it may seem into the box and end up gluing the coupler inside the box to a permanent position and its garbage....MOST but not all cars (lionel, life life, bachman) will be to NMRA spec with the coupler box glued right to the bottom but there will be the odd one that will need a raise or lower in the trucks....pretty rare though

kadee sells little screw packs for these couplers but I refuse to pay those silly prices....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

This is another thread on the same subject.
LINK HERE


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

dan said:


> now dont you go bidding against me.
> :laugh:


i wouldn't do that to you  Just trying to get an idea of what you're working with.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Kadee Conversion Schematics!*

Hey Guys, just go to the Kadee site and check out their Conversion Chart and PDF its cool and you can convert anything!:thumbsup:


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

TapRoot said:


> I have been doing lots of this on all makes of cars...
> 
> I usually just cut off the horn couplers and buy kadee #5 knuckle couplers and super glue them on.....only prob with that is if you use to much glue it may seem into the box and end up gluing the coupler inside the box to a permanent position and its garbage....MOST but not all cars (lionel, life life, bachman) will be to NMRA spec with the coupler box glued right to the bottom but there will be the odd one that will need a raise or lower in the trucks....pretty rare though
> 
> kadee sells little screw packs for these couplers but I refuse to pay those silly prices....


that is one thing i am scared about is the tiny little parts, but as long as i put a towel down i think i will be okay and dont have to worry about them shooting across the table.





NIMT said:


> This is another thread on the same subject.
> LINK HERE


i read that one, but the number threw me off, i have no idea what each stands for.


sstlaure said:


> i wouldn't do that to you  Just trying to get an idea of what you're working with.


i know i was just messing with you, you guys are all very helpful, and i am learning a great amount from everyone.

but you still better not bid.:laugh:





MacDaddy55 said:


> Hey Guys, just go to the Kadee site and check out their Conversion Chart and PDF its cool and you can convert anything!:thumbsup:


'thanks i will do that


scott had a great idea, instead of changing over all the cars i am bidding on, just change one side of one, and use that as a conversion car between them at least for now so i can run those cars with my current ones.

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

If you read the second post it's got links to all the Kadee info, The coupler #'s to the best of my knowledge are random and have no real meaning it's just a reference #'s.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Dan,
Three short months ago, when I first started into this model RR gig, the thought of changing couplers just about ran me off. 
But, thanks to a kind and patient soul at a LHS, I now have successfully changed couplers in at least 20 cars. It does require a steady hand and a little patience, but it's VERY rewarding when completed.:thumbsup:
Give it a little practice and you'll quickly become an "expert" coupler changer:laugh:
Have fun,
Bob


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks guys it is one thing that i fear as well, as i dont like to screw things up. but i know that you guys will be able to walk me through it just fine...but first i have to win the auction.


----------



## whurd (Mar 17, 2011)

:r3p0st:
:lol_hitting:


> This is another thread on the same subject.
> LINK HERE


----------



## jbsmith966 (Jun 19, 2010)

one tidbit is this.
If you are going to do this sitting in a chair at a table, put a white towel on your lap.
No Joke!
Sooner or later something is going to fall [Murphys Law] ,it will end up on the towel instead of vanishing on the floor or carpet/rug.
This will save much time and trouble trying to locate the small dropped part.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

jbsmith966 said:


> one tidbit is this.
> If you are going to do this sitting in a chair at a table, put a white towel on your lap.
> No Joke!
> Sooner or later something is going to fall [Murphys Law] ,it will end up on the towel instead of vanishing on the floor or carpet/rug.
> This will save much time and trouble trying to locate the small dropped part.


i plan to do that, would not want to try chasing a spare screw around the floor.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Dan,
I've been using a white terry cloth towel on TOP of my work desk where I change couplers. Because terry cloth isn't smooth it will usually "catch" a small part where it falls and not let it bounce off the table.
Some couplers have a teenie-weenie, itty-bitty plastic washer that's not quite as big as a BB. If you lose that little sucker you're in deep doo-doo because the coupler shaft will be sloppy on it's pin and not work properly.
Just a couple of tips that I've learned along the way.
Bob


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I've run into that same situation and found you can make any size coupler washer or pivot sleeve from some stripped wire insulation of the right size cut with an Exacto knife. It works great! :thumbsup:

Greg


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Choo choo,
BRILLIANT idea! :thumbsup: Wow! Am I ever glad I thought of that  
The first time I popped one of those little suckers onto the floor I about went blind trying to find it 
Now I'll just kiss it goodbye and make myself a new one :laugh:
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's amazing what you can make out of stuff you have laying around.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah, that's the problem, I've got so much stuff laying around my wife threatens to put a roll off in our driveway and have it hauled away 
She says my garage looks like three hardware stores that have gone out of business 
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You gotta' be clever. I spread it around, I have several closets, two rooms in my office suite, and a bunch of stuff on shelves in the basement. I also have cabinet in my workshop full of stuff. Oh, and the garage has a bunch of shelves with lots of stuff, and the attic has massive amounts of packing and boxes from trains.

When you look at one place, it's not that daunting, so she doesn't notice just how much junk there is around!  The key is organization.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You gotta' be clever. I spread it around, I have several closets, two rooms in my office suite, and a bunch of stuff on shelves in the basement. I also have cabinet in my workshop full of stuff. Oh, and the garage has a bunch of shelves with lots of stuff, and the attic has massive amounts of packing and boxes from trains.
> 
> When you look at one place, it's not that daunting, so she doesn't notice just how much junk there is around!  The key is organization.


attic is the great place to hide the stuff as they almost never look up there...my wife didnt look in ours until at least 15 mounts after i built it.

and then she didnt even see everything that was in there.
:laugh:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Yep, I tried that system years ago, but she busted me  She told me to put all my crap in one place so I "could find something when I wanted it".....
Wifes are just way too crafty 
Bob


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

raleets said:


> Yep, I tried that system years ago, but she busted me  She told me to put all my crap in one place so I "could find something when I wanted it".....
> Wifes are just way too crafty
> Bob


and they always know when you are up to something.


----------

